# HONDA GX390 Charging System



## iamroguesniper

I just received a Honda GX390 QNE2. The one I bought (HEA2) was supposed to have a 3 Amp coil in it. The one I got (QNE2) has what I can figure a 10 Amp coil in it. (Not complaining on the upgrade though.) Problem is, thats all it has. 2 gray wires coming from the side of the engine going to one spade connector in a plastic plug and 2 white wires going to the second spade connector. Their is no charging system. I've contacted the company I bought it from and they gave me a number for Honda which got me nowhere, and the manual is useless in this case. My question is what do I need to get to build the rest of the charging system? I have found the parts catolog but their looks like 2 different setup for it. I'd assume that I need the 10 Amp rectifyer/regulator assyembly, wire harness for it, and a 10 Amp circuit breaker. Any info you could give me would be a great help. This engine was expensive and I don't want to burn it up.


----------



## LowRider

could you post the serial number? can't look it up with out all the serial number. i see you got the first part but i need the next part below it. should be G_ _ _-00000000. give me that and i can look it up tomorrow at work or you can go to there website and you might e able to look it up there yourself. 

http://cssportal.css-club.net/honda/pp-service/index.asp

Forgot to add, alot of companies that buy engines from Honda will put after market parts on them to work with there tools, so basically they just by a plain Jane engine and add to it. so it could be that Honda only supplies one type vs the company went with another. best bet would to actually go to the tools website and not Honda's and see what they put on it.


----------



## iamroguesniper

Gx390ut1 Qne2
Gcakt-1641925


----------



## rotti1968

this the electrical controls for that unit , the regulators etc....

http://www.wiseequipment.net/pages/parts/viewbybrand/default.aspx

1 SKU: 31600-ZE2-861
SEE PART DETAILS - PRI; RECTIFIER ASSY., REGULATOR (Honda Code 2534915). (10A) 1 $157.98 Add to Cart
2 SKU: 31610-ZE3-W33ZD
BOX ASSY., CONTROL (10A) (Honda Code 7441207). *R280* (EXP-ALERT) (POWER RED) Use up to Engine SN 1034033. 1 $121.46 Add to Cart
2 SKU: 31610-Z5S-821ZB
BOX ASSY., CONTROL (10A) (Honda Code 8187551). *R280* (EXP-ALERT) (POWER RED) Use from Engine SN 1034034. 1 $169.64 Add to Cart
3 SKU: 31612-ZE2-003
CASE, CONTROL (Honda Code 2095875). 1 $15.33 Add to Cart
4 SKU: 31614-ZE2-003
BRACKET, CASE MOUNTING (Honda Code 2095883). 1 $12.96 Add to Cart
5 SKU: 31615-ZE3-003ZE
SEE PART DETAILS - PRI; PANEL, CONTROL *R280* (Honda Code 7441215). (POWER RED) 1 $20.73 Add to Cart
8 SKU: 32110-ZE2-860
SUB-WIRE HARNESS ASSY. (Honda Code 2534931). 1 $33.08 Add to Cart
9 SKU: 32197-ZE1-003
SUB-WIRE HARNESS (Honda Code 4331096). 1 $8.27 Add to Cart
10 SKU: 32902-892-003
BAND (Honda Code 0947457). 1 $3.19 Add to Cart
11 View Sku Supersession
Loading...
SKU: 34150-ZH7-003
SEE PART DETAILS - SUP; ALERT UNIT, OIL (Honda Code 5858444). Use up to Engine SN 1419413. 1 $34.86 Add to Cart
11 SKU: 34150-ZH7-013
SEE PART DETAILS - PRI; ALERT UNIT, OIL (Honda Code 8644130). 1 $34.86 Add to Cart
12 SKU: 35100-ZE2-862
SWITCH ASSY., COMBINATION (Honda Code 3713427). (10A-CHARGE) 1 $108.13 Add to Cart
13 SKU: 35111-880-013
SEE PART DETAILS - PRI; KEY (Honda Code 7635063). 2 $8.11 Add to Cart
14 SKU: 87529-ZE2-861
MARK, CONTROL BOX (Honda Code 7558414). (EXTERNAL-REGULATOR) Use up to Engine SN 1034001. 1 $12.79 Add to Cart
14 SKU: 87529-Z4S-820
MARK, CONTROL BOX (EXP) (Honda Code 8112963). Use from Engine SN 1034002. 1 $10.71 Add to Cart
15 SKU: 90013-883-000
BOLT, FLANGE (6X12) (CT200) (Honda Code 0636845). 2 $2.29 Add to Cart
16 SKU: 90380-MA6-010
SCREW, SPECIAL (6X12) (Honda Code 1490648). 1 $2.86 Add to Cart
17 SKU: 90630-751-000
SEE PART DETAILS - PRI; CLIP, PURSE LOCK (Honda Code 2159598). 1 $2.29 Add to Cart
18 SKU: 90672-SA0-003
STRAP, CABLE (118MM) (BLACK) (Honda Code 1170653). 1 $5.00 Add to Cart
19 SKU: 91406-ZE2-003
TUBE, FASTENER (30MM) (Honda Code 2159762). 1 $4.85 Add to Cart
20 SKU: 93500-04012-0H
SCREW, PAN (4X12) (Honda Code 0285643). 1 $2.29 Add to Cart
21 SKU: 94001-04390-0S
NUT, HEX. (4MM) (Honda Code 0499707). 2 $2.29 Add to Cart
22 SKU: 94101-04800
WASHER, PLAIN (4MM) (Honda Code 0331462). 1 $2.29 Add to Cart
23 SKU: 94111-04800
WASHER, SPRING (4MM) (Honda Code 0346114). 1 $2.29 Add to Cart
24 SKU: 98200-31500
FUSE, BLADE (15A) (Honda Code 1644244). 1 $2.29


----------



## iamroguesniper

Thank you. That's the parts I thought I needed. I just wanted to make sure. Thanks again.


----------

